# Rattlesnake ID?



## biomass (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi, I came across this rattler a few weeks ago on the road in southern Mexico, near the Guatemalan border. Does anyone know what kind of rattlesnake it is? Thanks


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

WCH Clinical Toxinology Resources


----------



## VespulaVulgaris (Nov 4, 2011)

Pretty sure it is Crotalus simus. It could also be Crotalus durissus culminatus.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

VespulaVulgaris said:


> Pretty sure it is Crotalus simus. It could also be Crotalus durissus culminatus.


Pretty sure it's the first one, although they both look similar i think. I'm sure someone will come along in a sec and confirm lol.


----------



## 50%man50%biscuit (Mar 17, 2009)

I do believe its _Crotalus simus tzabcan_ geography,the very strongly keeled vertebral scales and the rust colouration all add to the evidence. Happy to be corrected though.

Btw thanks for posting the pics, great shots and its always great to see healthy happy wild snakes! : victory:

Al

p.s. Have you got an exact location?


----------



## VespulaVulgaris (Nov 4, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> Pretty sure it's the first one, although they both look similar i think. I'm sure someone will come along in a sec and confirm lol.


Yep, there is bound to be someone on the forum who knows. But like you said, it's probably the first one.


----------



## omen (Sep 26, 2011)

my bets are on a Crotalus durissus, but i have not been reaserching rattle snakes for long and im not to good with all the spiecies and sub-spiecies, and that is a very beutiful specimen there x


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

it's definately simus but not sure which sub species - durissus are confined to South America not Central America


----------



## VespulaVulgaris (Nov 4, 2011)

Tim Hallam said:


> it's definately simus but not sure which sub species - durissus are confined to South America not Central America


Actually, Crotalus durissus culminatus is Found in Mexico. So they are found in Central America : victory:

Although I think this is a simus.


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

VespulaVulgaris said:


> Actually, Crotalus durissus culminatus is Found in Mexico. So they are found in Central America : victory:
> 
> Although I think this is a simus.


The neotropical rattlesnakes found in Central America have now been reclassified as _Crotalus simus_. I am unable to I.D. the subspecies from the photo, but if you tell us where about in Mexico (Southeast or Southwest) it should be possible to figure it out. I think it has to be either _C. s. culminatus_ or _C. s. tzbacan_.

David.


----------



## biomass (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for replies. The snake was near a place called Calakmul, south Yucatan, east Campeche. Fortunately the road it was stretched out on was deserted, otherwise it could well have been run over. 
The area is covered in rainforest and was a cracking find, though I sure wasn't get too close to it! Lovely snake though.


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Fantastic looking snake! Judging by locality I think it must be _C. simus tzabcan_.

David.


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

DavidR said:


> The neotropical rattlesnakes found in Central America have now been reclassified as _Crotalus simus_. I am unable to I.D. the subspecies from the photo, but if you tell us where about in Mexico (Southeast or Southwest) it should be possible to figure it out. I think it has to be either _C. s. culminatus_ or _C. s. tzbacan_.
> 
> David.


thanks Dave and to add they've been reclassified for quite sometime now, 
so like i said it's a _simus_


----------

